# Buffalo Chicken Wings



## lyndalou (Jan 26, 2013)

How do you make your chicken wings...fried,baked or broiled? Also what is your favorite dipping sauce? Need to try them for the Super Bowl. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 26, 2013)

I like mine fried crispy. I precook the wings ahead of time in a covered baking dish with a bit of seasoned water or chicken stock, if I have any handy. Then I drain and rinse them and let them cool. You can do this a day ahead if you want and keep them in the fridge, being careful to let them cool before piling them into a container because they may stick together and you will destroy all of the skin trying to separate them for the fryer. Then, I fry them at 350 for about 5 minutes in small batches and keep them warm in the oven until they are all done. 

I use 1 part melted butter and 1 part Frank's hot sauce to make a medium type sauce to toss hem in. If you like a dry wing I would hit them with a generous amount of Cajun, Creole, BBQ or Jerk spice blend as soon as they come out of the fryer and toss them in a bowl together. Dipping sauces around here are usually Renee's Blue cheese and ranch dressings. Sometimes I bring out a bottle of habanero sauce from the fridge if I am feeling like inflicting some pain on myself.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2013)

lyndalou said:


> How do you make your chicken wings...fried,baked or broiled? Also what is your favorite dipping sauce? Need to try them for the Super Bowl. Any help will be appreciated.


 Lyndalou,
I bake mine after soaking them in either olive oil or evoo over night in the fridg. Thne I set them on a rack over a cookie sheet I then sprinkle both sides with a  lot of lemon pepper bake 30 min at 325on each side. That is all you need I do at times add several shakes of hot sauce and Worcestershire sauce. enjoy
kades


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 26, 2013)

For a large group I use the IQF wing sections.

I preheat the oven to 400 or 425.

Toss the frozen wing sections with a little canola oil, garlic powder and onion powder on a baking sheet.  Spread them out so that they are not touching and bake them for about 45 minutes.  I turn them once after the first half hour.

When they are cooked I toss them into a plastic bucket with a lid and toss them with 1 part melted butter, 2 parts Frank's hot sauce, garlic powder, onion powder and cayenne pepper.

Sometimes I put them back on the baking sheet pop them back into the oven to dry the sauce a little.

Serve with chunky blue cheese dressing, celery sticks, carrot sticks and extra hot sauce.

This is also good with small chicken drumsticks and sometimes much cheaper.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 26, 2013)

lyndalou, i posted my broiled buffalo wings a few months ago, but the pix got erased. i'll see if i can fix that tonight and post the link.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 26, 2013)

lyndalou said:


> How do you make your chicken wings...fried,baked or broiled? Also what is your favorite dipping sauce? Need to try them for the Super Bowl. Any help will be appreciated.


 
I only grill my wings anymore. And my favorite dipping sauce is Ken's blue cheese dressing with extra crumbles. I do like Ranch dressing though if I am eating them cold the next day.

Since you mentioned Super Bowl though, I used to make wings for my SB parties way back when and I always did "the three B's", boil, bake and broil. Boil them until they float. No chances of undercooked wings this way. Sauce them and bake until the sauce cooks in, flipping once. About ten minutes if I remember. Then sauce them again and stick them under the broiler to give them that grilled/caramelized sauce look. Also flipping once. I would do large amounts of wings this way, always with some boiling, some baking and some broiling. The next day I would turn the water they were boiling in into chicken and noodle soup


----------



## pacanis (Jan 26, 2013)

I just thought to mention, the method I posted was not for true Buffalo chicken wings. Buffalo wings of course only use hot sauce and butter on the wings. I would not put wings with butter on them under the broiler without extreme caution and baking soda handy. I used a mixture including liquid smoke, red pepper, red wine vinegar and hot sauce in a larger amount of cheap Open Pit or similar. You could always toss your wings in butter and hot sauce after pulling from the broiler for Buffalo style.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, Bucky. I'll look forward to your recipe and pictures.  Also thanks to all who have posted your methods. I am going to try each of them just with a few at first.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 26, 2013)

All right, here is the original recipe from the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, NY where Buffalo chicken wings originated, deftly removed by a high school friend who worked his way through college with Frank and Teresa:


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Original Anchor Bar Buffalo Wings*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Sauce Ingredients*_[/FONT]_:_ (This recipe is potent enough for at least 4 dozen wings)
1/4 lb butter
1 cup Durkees Frank's Original Cayenne Pepper Hot Sauce (this is the only one)
2 Tbs granulated sugar 
2 Tbs white vinegar
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion salt

*Directions:*
Cut off the wing tips & discard them. Pre-mix dry ingredients in a bowl. Rinse wings, pat dry, pre-bake the wings in a 250F oven for 15 minutes, then deep fry in vegetable oil to desired texture (soft or crispy). 

On LOW heat, melt butter in a saucepan, add vinegar and Franks/Durkees sauce. Whisk dry ingredients into saucepan until well combined, Simmer sauce for 20 minutes in a covered saucepan, unless you need to clear your sinuses. 

Pour sauce into Large Tupperware Bowl, add fried wings, seal, and shake well until wings are coated. Use a rubber spatula to get all of the sauce out of the bowl & wash it immediately, otherwise it may retain a reddish "Buffalo Wings" tint

_*Bleu Cheese Dip: *_1 cup each of KRAFT mayonnaise and Sour Cream ("Light" mayo or sour cream do not taste the same). Juice squeezed from one whole fresh Lemon (not concentrate).4 pressed cloves of Garlic, or to taste. 4oz Treasure Cave All Natural Bleu Cheese, from Beatrice Cheese Inc., Waukesha, Wisconsin...available in most Delis or grocery stores. Mix all ingredients well & serve @ room temp or chilled *with celery and carrot sticks.*

For your edification, the bleu cheese dressing is for dipping celery and/or carrot sticks, *NOT THE CHICKEN WINGS! *Dipping chicken wings in it is disgusting and just plain wrong! Please take my word for this. I grew up in Western New York and I was there when chicken wings were invented.



*** Tradition has it that a few COLD bottles of Genesee Cream Ale, Molsons or Labatts will enhance the wings flavor and lessen their bite.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 26, 2013)

I grill mine as I like to baste the wings with sugar based hot sauces (orange marmalade sriracha sauce, for instance) and that can get messy and sticky, not for the kitchen oven.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome thread!  Now I want to go out and buy a huge bag of wings and make all of these.....and I don't even watch football.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 26, 2013)

my wife just mentioned that she read somewhere that there is a wing shortage in the east, so if anyone's goung to make them for the stupid bowl, buy them soon.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 26, 2013)

I've heard the same thing, bt. We would probably get drumsticks because we prefer them to wings. More meaty


----------



## letscook (Jan 26, 2013)

I soak the wings for a few hours or even overnite in buttermilk and hot sauce.
then  drain - dip them into flour seasoned with garlic powder, onion powder, salt pepper,  put on a baking sheet spoon melted butter over them. bake till done 
The sauce I use is , stick of butter, 1/4 cup hot sauce, salt pepper, worchester sauce, garlic powder ,onion powder

sometimes I switch it up and just season them as they, are put the butter over them and bake them.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 27, 2013)

*Bloody Mary Wings* - Combine 1/2 cup melted butter, 3-5 tbls Bloody Mary Mix (I think I used Mr. & Mrs. T's - Spicey w/ pureed jalapenos), 3/4 tsp garlic salt & 1/4 tsp paprika. Place about 10 wings in greased pan, & bake at 375 30 mins. Turn wings over & bake about 20-25 minutes more, or until juices run clear. Serve w/ celery sticks, bleu cheese dressing w/ a dab of prepared horseradish - to taste, and ice-cold vodka shots.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 27, 2013)

I do these in the oven,  which I will do for Super Bowl depending on outdoor temp that day.   Foil line pan(s).  For Foil -- Use heavy duty and bend and fold foil to make ridges and troughs.  Lean wings upright for drainge and crisping.  Like pieces to like pieces.   Start with high heat to bake, 425,  lower heat when flipped half way cooked.   Drain off accumulated juices.    Lay out flat.  Baste, cook 10 15 min, flip, baste again.   Third/ Final step is return heat to 425 to finish glaze.   So much putzing with the thermostat.   Also Wings are out of the oven for handling several times.   Hardly gets to desired temp before the next step.  LOL.   I usually have several trays going, so it works out ok.  

Much Simpler to grill these.  Move with tongs to direct or indirect heat as desired.   OBVIOUSLY one should leave them alone long enough to complete a whole step, which-ever method.  And Stop Putzing.  

When it comes time,  baste with a concentrated pineapple juice base  with Tiger sauce for subtle heat, garlic and onion powder, or finely minced fresh,  grated ginger.   Other things might get stirred in the sauce pan such as worster or soy sauce while reducing to syrup consistency.   Grill till crisp on both sides,  then paint, turn , paint and give a final coat to shine up before serving.   Very tasty though this sauce prevents wings from remaining  crispy if served at room temp.  

Sticky fingers.  Garnish with snipped green onion tops and serve with any dipping sauce.  
--

A local bar serves deep fried wings on " wing night".   Simply deep fried plain and tossed with a dry rub in a silver stainless bowl.   The rub ( which of course is a State secret) is incredible and has a component I can not put my finger on.  May be a commercial rub and something added to make it unique.  Whatever, it's good.    I suppose other places deep fry wings.  This is the only place I have ever eaten wings that were'nt listed as traditional buffalo wings.


----------



## Jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 27, 2013)

Toss them in a dry rub of New Mexico, California, and Ancho chillis, with a bit of granulated garlic, and crystallized lime juice (true lime brand).  Then hickory smoke at a low heat, for about thirty minutes.  

Finish on a hot grill to crisp.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2013)

lyndalou, here's my broiled buffalo wings thread (redone with pictures and without all of the jokes)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-buffalo-wings-redux-with-pictures-84026.html

hope you like 'em.  

my family already asked me to go get wings today to make these next sunday. have to make sure we don't get shut out if there's a shortage.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 27, 2013)

Deep fried till crisp. 
Toss with Frank's Original Hot Sauce & melted butter. 

Couldn't be easier.

Yeah, I'm a traditionalist.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 27, 2013)

*buffalo Wings*



buckytom said:


> my wife just mentioned that she read somewhere that there is a wing shortage in the east, so if anyone's goung to make them for the stupid bowl, buy them soon.



I bought 4 1/2 pounds of them at my local Publix this morning. I thought they were already split. What a chore.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 27, 2013)

Use a scisssors to separate at the joints.   save the tips for stock if you like.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 27, 2013)

lyndalou said:


> I bought 4 1/2 pounds of them at my local Publix this morning. I thought they were already split. What a chore.


I wouldn't even bother. I like the tips because they get so crispy you can eat the majority of them, bones and all...


----------



## Cerise (Jan 28, 2013)

*Wings*



lyndalou said:


> How do you make your chicken wings...fried,baked or broiled? Also what is your favorite dipping sauce? Need to try them for the Super Bowl. Any help will be appreciated.


 
You have many great replies re "*Buffalo*" wings. Re how do I make chicken wings, there are several different ways, i.e. teriyaki, key lime, Empress Wings (from Kikkoman), lemonade, etc. The wings can be dipped in tempura batter & fried, and the dipping sauce(s) can vary from guacamole w/ sour cream, etc. Personally, I'm not a fan of hot & spicy, but there are many ways to go re wings.


----------



## red dog 8021 (Feb 1, 2013)

Will the wings taste any different if marianted in the hot sauce and butter overnite?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 1, 2013)

red dog 8021 said:


> Will the wings taste any different if marianted in the hot sauce and butter overnite?



It might be more difficult to get them crispy after soaking them in liquid. If you want a hotter flavor, use a hotter sauce.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 1, 2013)

I love crispy wing tips but often times I have to remove them so I can fit as many wings on the grill.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 2, 2013)

Wish I'd thought of the scissors, but I got them separated with my chef's knife. The ti[ps are in the freezer to use in stock.Thanks to all for your replies and suggestions.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I wouldn't even bother. I like the tips because they get so crispy you can eat the majority of them, bones and all...



Yes, I eat most of the wing tips, as long as they are crunchy as


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2013)

I have to make mine gluten and butter free.  I have a boning knife which makes short work of separating them though often I leave them whole.  If I do separate them, I usually do the tips as well or save them for stock.

For 4 - 5 pounds of wings I use 2 - 3 tablespoons of hot sauce (I usually use Frank's), 2 tablespoons oil (I use sunflower), salt and fresh cracked pepper to taste.  I whisk it together and coat the wings.  I let them sit at least 30 minutes but you can do this even overnight.  I then coat them in enough flour that they are coated but you can still see the hot sauce on them. 

I use a large (or two) baking sheet with sides - don't cover with foil because the wings will stick to it.  Spray the pan lightly with oil and lay the wings so they aren't touching each other.  Lightly spray the tops of the wings with oil."  Bake in a 400 F oven for 30 - 45 minutes or until crispy and done inside.  Use a spatula to loosen the wings immediately after they come out of the oven to retain the crisp coating.

* I use a gluten free flour blend of 2-1-1 White rice, tapioca starch and potato starch.  Regular all purpose flour can be used but the rice flour blend really helps in the crisp light coating.  I use 3/4 to 1 cup.

Most people would now make a Frank's Red Hot and butter sauce to pour over the wings but we can't have it and I haven't developed something yet that works.  We don't miss it as the wings have a kick of their own!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 3, 2013)

Almost no one in our family appreciates hot spicy food, and here I am the outlaw of the family and presumably the only Scandinavian member,  I do like Buffalo wings.   I make different sauce which still complements the wings,  with only a hint of heat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought boneless chicken tenders, will be baking them and then saucing.  Have to stay on the low-fat side of the spectrum.


----------

